# How do I make a avatar the right size?



## DeLamar.J (Jul 19, 2004)

I have an avatar I want to use but its to big, I belive it said 80 by 80 or something like that. What program should I use to resize my picture so I can use it?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2004)

You can use Photoshop if you have it.  AcDc is another good program I use.

I did a quick search and found these:
http://www.geocities.com/peter_bone_uk/software.html
http://www.imageresizer.com/
for free utilities to help resize images.  Note: I haven't tried em, so can't vouch for their usefullness.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 19, 2004)

Here's a Great little device for doing just the basics with pics 

Link Here to Download Freeware 

Go to Edit.. Resize/Resample 
 choose your size and make sure the Keep Aspect Ratio box is checked.  Save it as whateverSmall.jpg so you don't lose the original.

Good luck

~Tess


----------



## Enson (Jul 19, 2004)

"paint" is what i used. you can do it under edit size or something like that.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah, I used paint as well.  Doesn't every pc have paint?


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks !! artyon:


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 19, 2004)

Oh, no man. No no no.  Something must have gone wrong there - it came out looking like Jean - Claude Van Damme.


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 19, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> Oh, no man. No no no.  Something must have gone wrong there - it came out looking like Jean - Claude Van Damme.



lolol!!


----------



## dearnis.com (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the help guys (and gal).  I had the same question!


----------

